# Photos sur mes iOS impossible à effacer



## Lowska (11 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un vrai problème avec mes iOS.
J'ai sur mon iPhone 5S, le 4S de ma femme, et mon iPad 3, des photos qui se sont mises sur ses appareils dont la provenance et mon MAC. Il s'agit d'un dossier perso sur le Bureau avec des sauvegardes et autres mais de toutes façons sans importance.

Je vous dit qu'elles viennent du mac car dans les albums photos, il est mentionné la quantité de photos et " sur mon mac".
J'ai donc essayé d'effacé tous les flux de partages inimaginable (iCloud, iPhoto, partage de dossier) mais sans réussite.
De même sur mes iOs il est impossible de supprimer ses albums et quand on rentre dedans les photos...La corbeille n'apparaît même pas.

Cela devient vraiment pénible.
Y'a t-il un vrai de vrai qui saurait remédier à ça?

Merci à vous.

Bisounours.


----------



## yngve (11 Août 2014)

Lowska a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un vrai problème avec mes iOS.
> J'ai sur mon iPhone 5S, le 4S de ma femme, et mon iPad 3, des photos qui se sont mises sur ses appareils dont la provenance et mon MAC. Il s'agit d'un dossier perso sur le Bureau avec des sauvegardes et autres mais de toutes façons sans importance.
> ...



Il faut les effacer sur le mac si elles ont comme origine le Mac !


----------



## adixya (12 Août 2014)

Faut juste synchroniser sur iTunes en décochant tout dans l'onglet photos.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Faut juste synchroniser sur iTunes en décochant tout dans l'onglet photos.



Idem


----------



## Lowska (12 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Idem



J'ai opté pour tenter la deuxième solution plutôt que d'être radicale et de tout supprimer sur le mac...
Cela à marcher. Merci à vous deux.
Cependant si je décoche la synchronisation les photos restes sur l'iPhone 4. Mais si je change de dossier (c'était sur le dossier: Bureau) et que je met un dossier sans photos, alors il va synchroniser avec "Rien" (mais me retirer mon ancienne synchronisation "Bureau).

Parcontre pour l'iPhone 5S et iPad 3 ça marche directement si je décoche synchronisation.

Merci beaucoup je savais que je pouvez compter sur ce forum


----------



## yngve (12 Août 2014)

Je vous en prie ! Il est vrai que sur ce forum on trouve de bons conseils !


----------



## adixya (13 Août 2014)

Ah oui moi je dis des trucs valables à partir de l'iPhone 5 et de l'iPad air, je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça donnait Apple avant...

Juste assez pour trouver ios 6 pas terrible par rapport à ios 7, visuellement parlant, et je déteste le design de l'iPhone 4S avec le cerclage métallique autour.

Franchement, je me félicite au final de la direction prise par l'ère post-jobs, même si évidemment il n'y aurait ni ios 7 ni iPad Air ni toute la culture d'entreprise Apple si il n'avait pas été la...


----------



## Franny (19 Janvier 2017)

adixya a dit:


> Faut juste synchroniser sur iTunes en décochant tout dans l'onglet photos.


Merci de m'avoir enfin donner la bonne solution.
Apple n'est pas très documenté sur ce sujet!


----------



## stephobs (23 Février 2020)

Merci aussi ici, c'était très agaçant!


----------

